# Toby's Enlarged Lymph Node



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a good boy Toby! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers that Toby is fine and it is not Lymphoma. I just hate that word.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad you got the biopsy done sooner rather than having to wait for another 6 weeks. Fingers crossed that it comes back clean. It sounds like Toby was the perfect patient. Glad his belly is full now.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, Toby sounds like he was such a good boy today!! YAY, Toby!

I am sorry, however, that with all you're doing, the lymph node remains enlarged. Like Caue and Oakly's dad offered, I am just glad you were able to get the aspirate today instead of having to wait another 6 weeks. It will give you peace of mind so much sooner. And it may prevent poor Toby from having his belly shaved again in 6 weeks time. Although he may not complain with the warmer weather approaching.

I will pray for a clean biopsy result. Otherwise, it seems like he is doing very, very well!! You're such a conscientious dog owner and always jump on things so quickly. I admire you for that!

Glad too that he has a full belly now. I just hate those appointments that they need to fast for. I had to fast Katie and Paddy last Friday as they had their yearly wellness testing. And wow, you would have thought I had tortured them. They had the saddest eyes with lots of sighs!

Hoping all the best for Toby!

Kim


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your description of toby on the table sure brought a smile to my face and I would so love th hear him chirping.

I shall keep him in my thoughts and prayers for a good biopsy report and continued good health and spirits.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad Toby was so good at the doctors, he sounds alot like my Daisy when she got tests done. I hope everything comes out okay.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOBMEISTER... you are a star!!!! What a good good boy. Anne, I'm so glad you were able to go ahead and get a needle aspirate. I know how worrisome not knowing can be. Prayers that all will turn out well. You know how to reach me if you need anything ...... an ear or hand to hold.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Praying for you and Toby


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You're such a good dog mom.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Good boy, Toby!

Which node was enlarged? Could you tell it was enlarged when palpitating him?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Good boy, Toby!
> 
> Which node was enlarged? Could you tell it was enlarged when palpitating him?


 
No, it's deep in his intestinal area and we can't feel it externally at all. They actually had some trouble getting the needle in to get it and Toby didn't move, a miracle. To be perfectly honest I've been extremely worried about this for 6 weeks, when it was first discovered and was hoping it would resolve naturally or with the cobalamin/folate injections he's getting for SIBO. When the technician told me it was still there I felt like I was going to cry and when he said the radiologist would probably want to continue monitoring because the size was the same I knew I couldn't wait that long anymore.

Last year one of the other veterinarians told me about a dog that had a sonogram for an issue but the technician also picked up a very small dot on the spleen and recommended monitoring...the owner couldn't shake the worry and asked the vet to do a splenectomy to be absolutely certain, very extreme, but the owner just wanted a resolution. As it turned out it was the very beginnings of hemangiosarcoma. That dog is still alive and kicking, after chemo, after oral therapy and beyond, several years after diagnosis. I bet that owner is thankful she went with her gut and didn't wait. That story has been in my mind during the past 6 weeks and I knew I didn't want to wait much longer myself.

I'm very nervous right now...but we'll know something sooner...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Dallas Gold

Praying for Toby and you! You are a great Mom!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe Toby stayed still!!

Sending prayers for a clean biopsy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be sending prayers and good thoughts that the biopsy comes back okay. With only one node being involved, odds are definitely on your side. Be sure to let us know just as soon as you hear anything!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Good boy, Toby, for sleeping through the poking and prodding Fingers and paws crossed here for a clean pathology report!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Keeping Toby in my prayers for good news on the results.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed for a good report for your boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Toby is an angel!!! How good that you could get the biopsy today and he slept through it! How amazing!
Praying for normal results!!! I know how scared you must be.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers for your beautiful Toby that the biopsy comes back benign. I know that this is a scary time for you. So sorry that you're having to go through this!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Toby gets a "free card" for misbehavior since he was so very amazingly good at the vet's. That is unbelievable and oh so sweet.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and pray for a benign biopsy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Praying for Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh.  I knew if Toby fasted yesterday we would pay for it later. This morning he lunged for one of those spring weeds that spring up and look like grass blades, but aren't, and ate a blade before I could fanagle him away from it. About a minute later he threw up in the middle of the street, just a tiny bit of bile and the grass blade, then about 10 seconds later he threw up his favorite Salmon Chummy treat I gave him before starting the walk. I immediately knew his off schedule feeding and all the procedures he endured yesterday made him feel bad, but then he took me for a spirited walk! With our other dogs once they throw up we head home for rest and observation but Toby wasn't having it--he wanted to walk, stopping dead in his tracks if I tried to go home. Poops good--just a lot since he ate 3 meals yesterday in closer succession--he eats 3 a day now to maintain his weight. Soooo, we get home and he's hungry...I fed him, after debating the pros and cons of doing so, and will watch and wait and hope he holds it down. I think he will because it's been about 45 minutes and nothing's happened. He sure knows how to keep the gray hair growing in my head...

His Daddy is due home in just a couple of hours....he's going to be soooo happy! He'll probably tell DH all about his day yesterday too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Toby, Toby, Toby.... glad your belly felt better after the barfs. Your cousin Cody just got through doing the same thing, except his result was alot of little sticks. Keep that breakfast down and enjoy having your daddy home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this yesterday. I know you will be on pins and needles waiting for the needle aspiration results!

He sure is keeping you on your toes. LOL


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am sorry I missed this. So much has happened since your first post. 

Your explanation of Toby on the table made me go ''awww... What a good boy he is''

I am sending lots and lots of prayers that the biopsy comes back clear. 

Toby ... Be well. 

Hugs and kisses to you both


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Praying that it's absolutely nothing. I know how you worry - we all do. Just my 2 cents here and that is that if it were lymphoma it would have grown in 6 weeks and there'd be more enlarged I would think. Have you checked the lymph nodes behind his knees? I hope it's absolutely nothing at all. When I was a kid I had a severe case of strep throat and my right node under my jaw remained huge. Every doctor that checks my neck mentions it. It's been that way for 45 years.

My thought process is _(and I'm sorry if I'm not remembering something)_ but if this is the first look at his belly it may have been that way since an infection and they've just never seen it before. I'm just trying to help ease your mind. Did it work?  I'm sorry - of course it didn't. The results will be back soon.

Please give that beautiful boy an ear scratch for me and while you're at it, a "bare" belly rub and sniff his feet. What a good boy you are, Toby!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a good boy you are Toby!! Keeping you and your mom in our prayers. Hoping you get good test results.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh...had a post and it disappeared! It's been one of those days.

Mixed news: His thyroid levels are indeed bouncing with the seasons and Toby seems to have seasonal hypothyroidism. I just new it. The vet said she sees it more in cats but it happens with dogs too--I'm not crazy after all when his levels bounce back and forth with weather changes. Now we know we can adjust supplement accordingly.

As far as the lymph node: Reactive cells but no evidence of lymphoma from the aspirate. Not exactly the news I wanted--I wanted totally benign, but at least they did not find any cancer in the cells examined! The recommendation is 6 month monitoring. Our vet said we could get it removed and fully biopsied but she recommended waiting to see if there are changes in 6 months. I've been debating this in my head all day long and given the following I'm willing to monitor:
1. The lymph node hasn't changed in size in 6 months.
2. There is only one lymph node enlarged.
3. The node is located in his intestinal area and he is currently being treated for Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth, in the same area. Perhaps this is just an enlarged node related to that or he just has an enlarged one now after his last colitis episode. His first abdominal sonogram last year did not pick up any enlarged nodes so it's happened in the past year.
Of course if we wait and it grows I'll be kicking myself. He's due for an echocardiogram in June/July for his mitral valve issues and I decided we will just recheck then--3 to 4 months later, not 6 months. That buys me time to research and educate myself about lymph nodes and heaven forbid, lymphoma, just so I am aware. For some reason this type of cancer really scares me. 

Does anyone know what a reactive cell means exactly? I was so shocked I forgot to ask his vet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

SO Glad they found no cancer in the cells examined.
You and Toby are in my prayers.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad that it seems like good news so far and I'll pray that the news is even better next time they check it.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am relieved to hear that no cancer cells were found. But am with you in the your unsettlement that you didn't get a benign result. It is difficult to decide what do do and more importantly WHEN to do it. 

That is the most worrying part when our pups are ill. 

You are a great mum. So just watch Toby closely. But please please dont make yourself ill with the worry. 

My mum used to say. Worrying won't make things better!! I know that, but we still worry!

Take care. And bigs kisses to Toby.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So sorry I did not post yesterday....that is so cute that he fell asleep on the table. So glad it is not cancer and just a little something to worry his mom with and get some extra attention with....and some extra food.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper developed a huge mass on his chest the fall after his splenectomy. Regular vet couldn't figure it out and we went to a specialist(internal specialist and oncologist too) who aspirated and (whew!) found out it was an infection. 

He also had an enlarged lymph node in his neck and one in his shoulder area (I don't remmeber just where that one was). She said it was most likely due to the infection. They did aspirate at least one and said it was reactive. They did go down a couple of months later once Copper's skin issues got under control and his skin infections healed.

So..... maybe it is just reacting to the GI issues. I shall hope and pray that is the case and Tobester gets allllllll better NOW.

I looked for the write-up and only found the bill. I remember her saying it was reactive and aspirating it, but no other details.:doh:


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I googled "reactive" lymph node and it came up exactly what Copper's Mom said - it's reacting to some infection. It's doing just exactly what it's supposed to do.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

And, the specialists didn't say this but the affected lymph nodes on Copper were the ones closet to the infection site so maybe toby's abdominal lymph node is reacting to the GI inflammation.:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Just seeing this. What a good boy Toby is and KUDOS to you for asserting yourself on behalf of your boy!! I'm so glad that you didn't get bad news.:artydude


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We took Toby for his 6th B complex injection for SIBO this afternoon--nurse appointment only, no vet. The nurse told me that she feels the approach we are considering is probably the wisest: continue with the B complex injections (once a month now with a retest in late May), followed by a follow up echocardiogram/sonogram in June/July (not sure on the timing because the February which we rescheduled). If the sonogram shows no enlargement we will do another aspirate to see what the cells show, but if the gland is enlarged we will probably go ahead and remove. I can't shake the gut feeling something is off, but, on the other hand that "something" may just be the SIBO he is fighting right now. So in the interim we will watch him like a hawk and hope and pray he continues to improve and that lymph does its thing and then gets back to normal size!

Every one of our dogs teaches us something different--we learned a lot about thunderstorm phobias, severe hip dysplasia and hemangiosarcoma with our Beau and Barkley and with Toby we are learning about high blood pressures, mitral valves, colitis, SIBO, cataracts/blindness and now lymph nodes. Maybe in the next life I'll study to be a veterinarian!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Every one of our dogs teaches us something different--


Isn't that the truth. I bet the lymph node is just doing it's job.

Has your vet called you a "student of veterinary knowledge" yet?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It is so hard not to worry but I have to tell myself that my worrying has never stopped something bad from happening or not happening. It is hard to trust God's Will but it's the only thing that has gotten me through.
I am praying for Toby and it does sound like infection reaction.

I too know what you mean about learning from each of your dogs. The price we pay for loving them so much.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checking in on Toby. 

I would have so loved to be a vet... but I would have been no good at it. 

I cry at good news as well as bad news!!

Is it an age thing?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad you got some good news. When Mickey got a reactive result on a nodule on his spleen this summer our vet said that was good that the spleen was doing its job. We started treating him for IBD and when we did the ultrasound again in January the ultrastonographer did not even see a nodule to take a biopsy of and his spleen looked normal.

Hoping Toby has the same results. The waiting is the hardest part. Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Glad you got some good news. When Mickey got a reactive result on a nodule on his spleen this summer our vet said that was good that the spleen was doing its job. We started treating him for IBD and when we did the ultrasound again in January the ultrastonographer did not even see a nodule to take a biopsy of and his spleen looked normal.
> 
> Hoping Toby has the same results. The waiting is the hardest part. Hugs to you and Toby.


Thank you for letting me know that! It's what I hope will happen with Toby. I got a copy of the biopsy report from the lab and it had a few sentences in it that taken on face value can frighten a novice like me but after thinking about it I believe it was cover yourself legalese, just in case. Basically they found some other rare cells in his aspirate and then added a sentence saying if the node enlarges they recommend full biopsy/histopathology because many small cell lymphomas mimic reactive cells. If Toby didn't have the SIBO issue I'd probably be more inclined to get it out, but I think the odds are really good the lymph node is actually helping him this time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Isn't that the truth. I bet the lymph node is just doing it's job.
> 
> Has your vet called you a "student of veterinary knowledge" yet?


Not yet, but the owner veterinarian of the clinic tells me all the time of all their clients she trusts my gut instincts about my dogs and if I am concerned about something, it usually turns out to be worthy of concern.


----------

